# Setting up a new tank



## benson712 (Nov 18, 2009)

I need some advice on how to set up a new tank. I have a 10 gallon hexagonal tall tank that I used to use in college. I've pulled it out of storage and I want to get back into raising fish. Previously I've only had very simple fish such as tetras and whatever else caught my eye at the fish store. I'd to set this up correctly this time around and have a nice mix of interesting fish that will flourish together in the type of tank I have. Any suggestions on what route to take with this?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess you know how to cycle a tank?
In case you are unaware there is a Seachem product called Stability that renders cycling obsolete!
Saves a bunch of time and very safe for the fishes.
I guess you can go with what ever smaller type fishes fit into the tank. tetras are always interesting as well as guppies or platies.
A couple of low light plants like java ferns and anubias would be very attractive.


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi benson, 

I love it when I hear of someone taking a tank out of storage to get it going again, as opposed to someone buying a tank and then selling it at a garage sale a few months later. To do this right, I would treat your tank as a 5-gallon hex tank, simply because the surface footprint is the same. I know this may not be what you want to hear, but it's the safest way to proceed. 

Wash the tank really well, but do not use any detergents. You can use bleach and water at a ratio of 1 part bleach to 19 parts water. Rinse really well and dechlorinate the tank several times, then let it dry in the sun for an entire day. Make sure all the components are intact, including the filter. The gravel and lighting will depend on whether you want to add plants or not. If so, do some more research on what will work with the kind of plants you want. Set the tank up and let it run for a coupe of days. You may also want to get a heater depending on where you live and what the average room temperature is. A 50w heater is more than enough to ensure the tank maintains a consistent temperature.

As for livestock, you are limited with what you can put in a 10g hex due to the surface interface. This is where the oxygen and carbon dioxide enter and exit the water; the more space, the better. That's one disadvantage tall tanks have, the other is the lateral swimming space. Taking those two criteria in to consideration, I would stick with fish in the 1-inch range. 

The next thing you want to know is what type of water you have. In order to know what kind of fishes will thrive in your tank, you'll want to know what the pH, GH, and KH are. If you don't have a test kit, you can purchase them at most local pet shops. You can also take a sample to most fish stores and they'll test the water for you. Make sure they provide you with the actual numerical results. Post the results and we'll help you make the right selections to make sure you and your charges are happy. Oh, while you're at the fish store, write the names of the fishes you like and do share them with us.

To get your tank ready for the fishes, you'll need to cycle the tank. This is the process of creating a set of bacteria that will consume ammonia and nitrite into nitrate, which is then removed via water changes (or live plants). There are a couple of ways to do this without harming the inhabitants: the fishless method, borrowing media from a healthy tank, or by adding the beneficial bacteria from a bottle.

Starting a new tank can be fun, but if not done the right way can eventually turn south. Research and patience are your best friends...

David


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

good post David!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

first you should cycle the tank properly for about 4-6weeks...thats a MUST..or u can use a product called Stability from seachem,it helps to render cycling.

and finally,you can start adding fishes...if your tank is a planted tank,you should consider something like
cardinals,neons,harlequins and fish like that...because they would look real beautiful if you keep a school of them in a planted tank...
*anyways good luck*


----------

